# Marlin 336 stock question



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 20, 2011)

I've just bought an early 80's model 336 in .35 Rem. The rifle has never had a sling on it and the bullseye is missing from the stock. My question is, have any of you ever filled the bullseye hole in with J B Weld or similar product and then tapped it for a swivel? Or would it be best to just put the swivel behind the hole? I've attached a pic of the hole and the rifle. Thanks.


----------



## fishtail (May 20, 2011)

Get a set of these, Walmart even carries them.
http://www.unclemikes.com/products/lever_action_full_band.html
Drill the stock (with the size correct bit) about half way between the butt and that hole, thread the stud into the stock.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 20, 2011)

That's what I had in mind for using. I was just wondering if anyone has used the bullseye hole. I guess I should look into getting another bullseye and then drill a hole where you mentioned. Just don't like that big hole in the stock. Thanks.


----------



## trckdrvr (May 20, 2011)

Why not use the bulls eye hole?..it serves no purpose.

Read Marlins webpage..bullseye hole is simply tradition and somewhat decorative.

Fill it..or drill it..But i would use the hole in the stock..why,would you drill another hole?


----------



## trckdrvr (May 20, 2011)

Nice Rifle by the way.

Love the 336 in .35


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 20, 2011)

trckdrvr said:


> Nice Rifle by the way.
> 
> Love the 336 in .35



Thanks. I now have two 336s in .35 Rem.


----------



## Bruz (May 20, 2011)

Marlin will send you a Bullseye for free....epoxy it in and forget about the sling..IMO. 

Bruz


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 20, 2011)

Bruz said:


> Marlin will send you a Bullseye for free....epoxy it in and forget about the sling..IMO.
> 
> Bruz



The only time I really use a sling is when I'm dragging or packing out a deer or hog, but boy do I need it then. I've had to drag one out with no sling, wasn't as fun.  Thanks for the heads up about Marlin, I'll see about getting one.


----------



## Bruz (May 21, 2011)

DWH,

I know what you mean...I keep a sling kind of like this one in my pack that a man made for me. Cheap and no drilling required...Looks good too. I used to have a sling on my Marlins and in my opinion they are much handier without them for the type of hunting I'm doing. 

http://www.possibleshop.com/p-g-rifle-sling.html

Bruz


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2011)

deepwoods,
If you go to the marlinowners.com website, a member named "tomray" can help you.  He worked for Marlin in their New Haven, Connecticut plant for many years and he has always helped people with any questions or problems etc related to their Marlin guns.  He is a super nice guy.

He is a wealth of information regarding any Marlin guns too.  Hope this might help you.  Feel free to tell him that I asked you to contact him.  My screen name is Eagle Eye 444 at Marlinowners also.


----------



## WTM45 (May 21, 2011)

Here is the replacement bullseye part you need from Brownells...
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=8623/Product/BULLSEYE_STOCK_INLAY

Correctly drilling and installing the sling studs can prevent an inadvertant rifle drop at a bad time.


----------



## miles58 (May 21, 2011)

I hate having a sling on something as handy as my 336.  I do carry a chunk of mule tape in my coat pocket for dragging and I have cut it to make a sling for when I just had to have one.

I'd get a new bullseye from Marlin just because it belongs there and find a 30 foot long hunk of mule tape.  It weighs next to nothing nd is strong enough to pull your car out of the ditch with, I have done that.  Make it long enough that you can tie it to a stick and have two people pulling.

Dave


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the insight guys. After thinking about it, I just can't seem to bring myself to drill a hole in this rifle. I'm going to get a bullseye and then I think I will get one of those slings Bruz gave a link to and use it when needed. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## Bruz (May 21, 2011)

deepwoodshermit said:


> Thanks for all the insight guys. After thinking about it, I just can't seem to bring myself to drill a hole in this rifle. I'm going to get a bullseye and then I think I will get one of those slings Bruz gave a link to and use it when needed. Appreciate all the help.



Good luck with it...I think you made the right choice for that rifle.

I believe there is a few nice leather works guys here on thi forum who might be able to help you out too.

Bruz


----------



## Darien1 (May 23, 2011)

The Marlin Bullseye is a trademark of Marlin designating a Walnut stock.  If you find a Marlin without one you have another hardwood used.  As a Marlin collector and member of Marlinowners.com, I invite you to look over the website and become a member.  What ever you do, don't drill the bullseye.


----------

